
Open Source LibreTorrent Client Kicked Out by Google Play - Yuval_Halevi
https://torrentfreak.com/open-source-libretorrent-client-kicked-out-by-google-play-191123/
======
octosphere
I'm probably a bit naive, but who torrents on their phone or tablet? Like, who
does that?

~~~
ajurna
Kids who don't have a laptop or desktop. This may be the only "computer" they
have access to.

